

MereChurch – Simple and usable church websites - epaga
https://merechurch.com/

======
mheerema
We started MereChurch to help small churches and ministries without resources
for a custom project to have a usable, sustainable, effective, and performant
site, very easily. Let us know if we can help.

[https://merechurch.com/welcome-merechurch/](https://merechurch.com/welcome-
merechurch/)

------
wplatnick
Most small churches can’t afford $750 and $75/month. I applaud your effort to
help the Church, but I think you’ve priced yourself out of your target market.

~~~
mheerema
Actually, most of the competition is slightly more expensive.

We've done quite a bit of research. :)

